# 11 yo refuses to stop wearing pull-ups at night



## rusugiru (Apr 21, 2006)

My 11-year-old DS has been wearing diapers and now pull-ups at night his whole life. Nocturnal enuresis runs in my husband's side of the family, so it is not unusual that he would still be peeing during his sleep. What IS unusual, from my point of view, is that he is totally unbothered by it, and refuses to make the effort to try and train himself not to do it. 

His younger brother (8 years old) used an alarm to train himself to stay dry at night a couple of months ago. It worked like a dream (he was completely dry within three weeks), and I was hoping that this would be the motivation that the older one would need, but apparently not. 

His rationale seems to be that he sleeps heavily and doesn't want his sleep disrupted by an alarm. I've explained that this will only last for a few weeks and then he'll be trained for life. I've also asked him if he doesn't feel embarrassed when he has friends over for a sleepover and it's obvious that he's wearing something bulky under his pajamas. Nope. 

I'm completely at a loss. Everything I've read from other parents is along the lines of their kids being desperate to stop wetting the bed at night. My kid couldn't care less. Has anyone else been through this, and how did you motivate your child to make the effort to stop nightwetting?


----------



## julietcole (Nov 20, 2018)

that's a problem.


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

@rusugiru I would see if DS would talk to someone about it. Maybe, he has a reason that makes sense to him?


----------



## lauren (Nov 20, 2001)

The alarm systems do work really well! Just matter of factly state that it is time to work on this. 11 is a perfect age. Offer some incentive for becoming dry at night and anticipate a few accidents. No shaming for them. This can really work. We used this in my family and had the same experience as your other son. Just be matter of fact. Pull ups are expensive. Yes its a pain to get up in the middle of the night. He can do this.


----------



## Nuluv (Dec 26, 2018)

You should get them counseled to understand how important it is to train themselves.


----------

